# Kenwood or Alpine?



## Ratdog (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey All,

I'm having trouble deciding on a brand for amps and 6-3/4" door speakers (Components in front) for my SUV.

As it turns out, my two choices are Alpine or Kenwood. Right now, I have a Kenwood deck, which is great, but I don't have any experience when it comes to amps and speakers.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## rakisto (Oct 20, 2009)

alpine! how much are planning on spending?


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 15, 2010)

rakisto said:


> alpine! how much are planning on spending?


I'm not really sure. Maybe $2,000 tops.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

IDK, the Kenwood XR-4S is a feature packed amplifier and can be found for a great price, provided one knows where to look.

Of course, if one is going with pre-packaged components, I would recommend the Alpine SPX-17PRO set. While I don't own a set personally, I helped a friend replace his JL Audio components with the Alpine set, and the Alpine set sounded MUCH better for just a drop-in replacement.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

With a budget of $2000 and you are only looking at Kenwood and Pioneer? I would open your options a bit more, there are many other brands out there (search). Also your components do not have to match, one company may make better components while another will have better amplifier choice, while another will be best for subwoofers


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

Ratdog said:


> I'm not really sure. Maybe $2,000 tops.


Amigo,

If you have 2 large to spend, you have quite a bit of options. I would go to a dedicated car audio place and listen, listen, listen. Find what sounds best to you. Be careful not to get over whelmed with pure stats. Go with the ear.

Now, I have heard the same speakers sound crappy in a bad installation and amazing when they were mounted to the door with MDF and had some deading applied. Heck, even cheap speakers sound great with a good install in the door. 

Speakers will have far more variance in sound than an amp from one manufacture to another. If you have great hearing, maybe you'll hear a differance, but get the speakers you like first. So, I would get a 4 channel amp, any of the name brands will do you fine. Then get picky about speakers. 

On the off chance you are in some remote place with no car audio stores, use Crutchfield. Buy an amp, then get two different pairs of front speakers, keep the one you like best. Take care of the ones you send back and get your money back.

Ed


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

I agree with all of the posts made above. Is there a reason you are only limiting yourself to Kenwood & Alpine for your entire system? Discount maybe?

Both have great amps, but IMO Alpine has a huge lead when it comes to components and speakers in general. I've NEVER heard a set of Kenwood Components or even coaxials that impressed me. But I haven't listened to any of Kenwood's recent offerings.

I agree that the Alpine SPX-17PRO is a great set if you are looking for a Drop-In replacement. They work great with the included passive crossovers and are even better if you go active. GL


----------



## Ratdog (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies!

I'll keep my options open.


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

what about hertz? mb quart old school?/morel?just to name a few i run all of these and also spx pro alpine too!!these all are excellent!!!!


----------



## GlassWolf (May 8, 2010)

my personal feelings?

Alpine 110%.

Every kenwood product I've owned, both home and car, for the past 20 years has failed in under a year. Their QA is horrid, but they look nice and have nice features. In that regard I rank them right in with Sony.


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

Alpine makes some really good seperates for the money. It will still come down to install and tuning.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

you can get some GrEAT deals on Kenwood amps and they are NOT Sony level of quality. I have the Xr4 and it is tested to put out more than rated power.

For speakers though I would not consider Kenwood, Alpine makes some nice speakers.


----------

